# Nigerian Doe at Day 149, no kids, PICS...........I need advice please!



## StudMuffinNigis (Jul 11, 2011)

So it's day 149 and no kids. I was told 145 for nigerians, from 140-150 is normal. This is her first kidding and she is 2 years old. I am starting to wonder if she didn't take on the first breeding or if she isn't due for another 3 weeks and took on the second breeding......please look at these photos and tell me if you feel she is due any day or another 3 weeks. I'm getting nervous and this is my first kidding ever so I'm new to this. Thank you


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow her Hoo Hoo is very puffy and swolen,  she is a wide load that's for sure, and a nice udder too.

I don't think goats are all that consistant in their delivery signals. LOL.

One thing for sure, it's coming, I think sooner than later.

Good luck and I know how you feel.

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 11, 2011)

i think it could still be 3 weeks, based on her udder not looking that filled out, her belly looks pretty high still.  But just a guess. 4 or 5 days can make a big difference.


----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Jul 11, 2011)

She did seem very "in heat" the second go around. So it definitely could still be 2.5-3 weeks out. Now I gave her a cd/t and selenium shot 30 days ago, 1 month prior to kidding or so I thought, will they still be just as effective if she doesn't kid for another 3 weeks, approx 51 days after shots were given? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 11, 2011)

I have done that myself, since I have 20 breeding at the same time, and sometimes a couple don't catch until the next cycle. I just let it go and don't worry about the fact that I was 30 days off on the vaccine and bo-se. I have noticed the does that kid further and further away from the time I gave the bo-se shot are more likely to have weak legged kids, and I am more likely to have to give the kids a shot after they are born.   I worry about giving the does a 2nd shot, and having it be too much. Perhaps if she is still pregnant in a couple weeks, you can give her half a dose of Bo-se.  

I am not sure at all how it affects the CD&T shot and the transimission of antibodies to the kids, probably not much, since I know it is important to give it sooner rather than too late in the pregnancy. The vaccine needs atleast 2 or 3 weeks to build up antibodies in the system before it can pass enough antibodies to the kids.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 11, 2011)

I give our does 2 BoSe shots, 1 5 weeks out and another 2 wks out...


----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok, well how long have some breeders had Nigerian go before kidding?  150-155? I'm guessing from the replys and talking to other breeders, she has another 3 weeks most likely. With that said, I wonder If I can put her back with the herd for another few weeks or just keep her isolated until then?


----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Jul 11, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I give our does 2 BoSe shots, 1 5 weeks out and another 2 wks out...


If she does not kid within the next few days, then I will give her a second shot of Bose. Do I give the same dose as the first or half? Thanks


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 11, 2011)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 11, 2011)

We have 1 doe who tends to kid on day 153...other than that we average day 143 on most does.

She's so flashy!  Looking forward to baby pics


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 11, 2011)

They really like to drive us crazy with guessing, don't they? 

She's definitely due soon...could be tomorrow, could be in three weeks. Sometimes they go a few days overdue and that's no big deal, my does all did this year for some reason.


----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Jul 11, 2011)

Gosh she is making me go crazy! I just can't wait! I finally got the buck with the genetics I wanted, the does with genetics I wanted, and finally what I have created is about to arrive and it's taking FOREVER! lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Jul 12, 2011)

I figured while waiting I would let you all see how opal really looks. 1st picture is of her a few months ago, and the 2nd is of her a few days ago. She is the smallest Nigi I own, barely 17 inches at the withers. She was a runt of triplets, so I think that had an effect on her height. Her parents, siblings and hubby are all normal nigerian standard sizes. I just love her and how little she is. So excited to see what she pops out. The buck I bred her to has  Rosasharn Tiger L, as his grandpa! So excited. Thanks all!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 12, 2011)

She is very pretty.  Can't wait to see her kids


----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Jul 27, 2011)

Tomorrow is due day.... I noticed a significant amount of udder growth in the last 24 hrs and earlier today she didn't even get up to come say hi, she also only eat a little bit of food and normally would eat the whole bag if I let her. I'm so excited, definitely expecting only one kid by the size of her. I can't wait to take a picture of her udder, I think it's awesome, size, teet placement, rear udder attachment.... Pictures of course as soon as something happens! Thanks for experiencing this with me! Chad


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Jul 28, 2011)

I WAS RIGHT! I came home to a new baby boy, 7-27-11. Gosh he's a cute little man.


----------



## cindyg (Jul 28, 2011)

Absolutely adorable, congratulations!!  So, she did it all by herself?  Good for her.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 28, 2011)

StudMuffinNigis said:
			
		

> I WAS RIGHT! I came home to a new baby boy, 7-27-11. Gosh he's a cute little man.
> http://i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b428/spudster555/8728e5ee.jpg
> http://i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b428/spudster555/d3408ad1.jpg
> http://i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b428/spudster555/c9a5561e.jpg


WELCOME LITTLE ONE!  Oh what a sweetie!  Hope all is well!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 28, 2011)

Way to notice all the signs of pre-labor. 

He is very cute.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 28, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 28, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## RainySunday (Jul 28, 2011)

He is so cute!  And a near clone of my little guy born on Memorial Day this year!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cute!  Congrats on a healthy baby and easy kidding.


----------



## crazyland (Jul 28, 2011)

Congrats! He looks just like his momma!


----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Jul 28, 2011)

THANK YOU ALL..... I'm so pleased that it all went well...She is 2 and 8 months, and this is her fist kidding. I think she did great, no problems, she cleaned him up perfect and thats how he looked when I got home. I cant wait to take a picture of her udder in a few days once it gets cleaner... For the first time ever having a goat kid here, im thrilled I noticed the labor signs....I thought it was just me being excited but nope, I was right and thrilled I was! That is a testimony to this Forum and all the good information given to read and learn about. Anyone have any ideas on a name? Thanks again!


----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Jul 28, 2011)

I wanted to show you all daddy. His name is Playboy, and he is 10 months old, these pictures of him are from today in the pasture. I showed him at 4 months in my avatar. Thanks again


----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Jul 28, 2011)

Please excuse the dried blood, but this is 24 hrs after birth. Whatcha think?


----------

